# Health expenses: Are Physical Therapy expenses tax deductible?



## eefajk (29 Aug 2010)

Hi,

I believe that the cost of physical therapy treatments are recognized as being tax deductible by revenue.  Can anybody confirm this (and provide link to supporting documentation)?  Also, if I am correct on this, does anybody what year revenue started to recognise these costs? 

Thanks,
Aoife


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Aug 2010)

2009The official Revenue guide on Medical Expenses is here 

Physiotherapy is allowable once prescribed by a practitioner. Relief is at 20% ( from 2009 onwards but in earlier years was allowed at the taxpayers marginal rate. )


----------



## ajapale (29 Aug 2010)

When you say "physical therapy" do you mean "physiotherapy" as practised by a chartered physiotherapist (www.iscp.ie) in Ireland and the UK?


----------



## eefajk (31 Aug 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the responses.  No I'm not referring to physiotherapy.  The practitioner is a qualified physical therapist as opposed to a chartered physiotherapist.

Aoife


----------



## ajapale (31 Aug 2010)

Ive asked the following question on the careers forum: Whats the difference between a "physical therapist" and a "chartered physiotherapist"

Keep this thread Health expenses: Are Physical Therapy expenses tax deductible? to discuss whether physical therapist fees are claimable against tax.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (31 Aug 2010)

The Irish Association of Physical Therapists have a link to Revenue's homepage [broken link removed]
Revenue doesn't explicitly mention physical therapy in its staff notes [broken link removed] but do allow: "...treatment by a chiropractor, osteopath and bonesetter..." if prescribed by a doctor so I would be surprised if they weren't allowed.
Sybil


----------



## gipimann (31 Aug 2010)

As an aside, Physical Therapy is allowed by Quinn Healthcare as one of their outpatient expenses (separately from Physiotherapy).


----------



## eefajk (2 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.  Appreciate it.


----------

